# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Khi đi du học úc nên ăn uống như thế nào?

## tddhcm148

Để cập nhập thông tin chi tiết vui lòng click ngay link dưới nhé:

Khi di du hoc Uc nen an uong nhu the nao? 

Với những bạn nào chuẩn bị du học hay đi ra nước ngoài lần đầu tiên thì ngoài những toan tính chuẩn bị cho ngày lên đường còn có cả những băn khoăn về 1 cuộc sống mới. Trong những nhu cầu tối thiểu cho sinh hoạt hàng ngày là ăn, mặc, ở, đi lại… thì chuyện ăn uống có lẽ là vấn đề nổi cộm nhất đối với các học viên VN. Các bạn học sinh hãy cùng công ty du học Tân Đại Dương tìm hiểu về chuyên mục này nhé.

*Câu hỏi 1: Em chuẩn bị qua Australia đi học nhưng vẫn còn e ngại về chuyện ăn uống nơi đây anh/chị có thể cho em biết về Đặc trưng văn hóa ẩm thực của nước Australia như thế nào không ạ. Em rất cảm ơn ( Lan Anh – 20 tuổi Biên Hòa – Đồng Nai).
*
Anh Nguyễn Bảo Anh – CEO tuyển sinh du học quốc tế Tân Đại Dương trả lời:

Cảm ơn câu hỏi của em. Australia có 01 nền ẩm thực phong phú, đa dạng và luôn biến đổi. Người dân Australia yêu thích các món ăn từ mọi nơi trên thế giới và các thực khách ở đây thường là những người ưa thích khám phá. Do đó nên không có những món ăn nhất định hay những quy định bắt buộc trong nấu nướng ở tạỉ đất nước này.

Thói quen ăn uống của người Xứ Kangaroo hiện đại có nguồn gốc từ ẩm thực truyền thống của Anh
 và Ai-len và chịu ảnh hưởng nhiều bởi các di dân đến từ Địa Trung Hải, Châu Á và những nơi khác. Những di dân đem đến Xứ sở Kangaroo những món ăn truyền thống của mình nhưng dần dần cũng khám phá những văn hóa ẩm thực của các cộng đồng khác mà trước đó họ chưa từng thử qua. Bởi vậy, các học sinh du học ở Úc có thể yên tâm là bạn sẽ thích nghi tốt với ẩm thực của nước Xứ Kangaroo.

*Ăn sáng:
*
Bữa sáng vẫn mãi chỉ là bữa điểm tâm theo đúng nghĩa, tức là ăn nhẹ chứ không có chuyện một tô phở hoặc 01 bát xôi nghi ngút. Gọi là ăn nhẹ là về lượng và nhất là cách thức chế biến cùng thời gian ăn sao cho nhanh gọn nhưng vẫn giúp bạn đủ năng lượng để làm việc cả buối sáng. Bữa điểm tâm điển hình của người Xứ sở Kangaroo (không tính thổ dân bản địa) thường là ngũ cốc, bánh mì và cùng với bơ, sữa và hoa quả tươi, chỉ có ít hơn 10% người dân Xứ sở Kangaroo sử dụng bữa ăn sáng là những đồ chế biến

*Ăn trưa:
*
Khác với người Việt, người Xứ sở Kangaroo thường có thói quen chuẩn bị đồ ăn trưa sẵn. Thức ăn họ mang đi rất da dạng, nhưng thường là những món thông dụng và dễ hâm nóng bằng lò vi ba. Món thông dụng là bánh mỳ và thịt nguội, đặc biệt là trái cây yêu thích vì họ rất chú trọng đến sức khỏe

Người Xứ Kangaroo có thói quen uống trà, cà phê buổi sáng khoảng 10 giờ trưa “moring tea” hay uống nhẹ buổi chiều từ 3 giờ “afternoon tea” (nhưng không phải ngồi nhâm nhi cả tiếng như người Việt Nam).

*Ăn tối:
*
Bữa ăn tối là bữa ăn chính trong hầu hết gia đình người Xứ Kangaroo. Các thành viên trong gia đình sẽ dành thời gian ăn tối cùng nhau hay 1 vài gia đình thân quen sẽ tập trung ở ngay 1 nhà để ăn chung theo nhóm. Người Úc thích không khí vui vẻ, nhộn nhịp của việc tụ tập với nhau, chia sẻ những câu chuyện giữa các gia đình. Món ăn phổ biến là thịt nướng, rau quả, mì ống, pizza, thịt hầm, cá và hải sản, salad, súp, khoai tây chiên… Người Xứ Kangaroo thích uống bia và bia cũng là thức uống có lượng tiêu thụ khổng lồ trên toàn quốc gia tiếp đó là rượu vang Australia.

** Để biết thêm thông tin về Bạn có biết các vấn đề về ăn uống khi du học Úc? các bạn có thể truy cập vào website: duhocuc.info hoặc Fanpage Du học Tân Đại Dương để các bạn dễ dàng trao đổi, thảo luận hoặc theo dõi thêm những thông tin, chương trình mới.

*Câu số 2: Chào chương trình em tên là Ngọc Nhi hiện em đang là học sinh lớp chín trường THCS Lê Hồng Phong, em chuẩn bị đi du học Úc, nhưng vẫn còn thắc mắc về nền ẩm thực Australia không biết như thế nào? Là du học sinh Xứ Kangaroo thì nên ăn vào thời gian nào ? Anh /chị có thể cho em biết về nền ẩm thực Xứ Kangaroo không ? Em rất cám ơn ạ.
*
Anh Nguyễn Bảo Anh – Giám đốc tuyển sinh du học quốc tế Tân Đại Dương trả lời:

– Xin chào em. Với những bạn nào chuẩn bị du học hay đi ra nước ngoài lần đầu tiên thì ngoài những toan tính chuẩn bị cho ngày lên đường còn có cả những băn khoăn về một cuộc sống mới. Trong những nhu cầu tối thiểu cho sinh hoạt hàng ngày là ăn, mặc, ở, đi lại… thì chuyện ăn uống có lẽ là vấn đề nổi cộm nhất đối với học sinh sinh viên Việt Nam.

Đây là 1 nước đa văn hóa nên bạn sẽ có thể tìm thấy được đủ phong cách ẩm thực ở đây: từ thịt nướng đến “bữa sáng kiểu Vương Quốc Anh” hoặc ẩm thực Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản, Thái Lan, Hi Lạp… đều có ở đây.

*Ẩm thực bản xứ:
*
Về nguyên gốc, đồ ăn Xứ Kangaroo gắn liền với những món ăn bị ảnh hưởng bởi thực dân châu Âu từ năm 1788. Thường thì người Australia bản địa rất thích các món ăn thuần tự nhiên, trái cây tươi cũng như các món thịt như kangaroo và đà điểu.

*Ẩm thực Xứ sở Kangaroo hiện đại:
*
Với “đặc sản” thời tiết ấm áp, dân Australia thường rất thích những loại thực phẩm tươi và chính phủ Xứ sở Kangaroo cũng rất khuyến khích công dân của họ sử dụng những loại thực phẩm này để giảm thiểu chất béo cho mọi người.

*Ăn uống ngoài trời:
*
Người Australia có “truyền thống” ăn uống ngoài trời và họ rất chuộng những món nướng từ thịt (thịt heo, hải sản, burger, xúc xích). Bởi vậy, barbecue luôn trở thành lựa chọn của các gia đình vào những khi ấm trời. Một bữa ăn “đủ” của họ sẽ luôn có thịt nướng, rau củ và salad.

*Đồ hải sản:
*
Người Xứ sở Kangaroo thường chế biến món ăn với đủ loại hải sản khác nhau: cá hồi, tôm hung, cá ngừ… Trung bình có khoảng hơn 6.000 loại hải sản được đánh bắt và bán rộng rãi cho người tiêu dùng ở tại Australia vì thế bạn sẽ không lo thiếu sự chọn lựa trong ăn uống.

*Ăn lúc nào?
*
– Đối với các học viên có đòi hỏi du học Xứ Kangaroo thì việc ăn uống của bạn sẽ phụ thuộc vào thời gian bạn phải lên lớp. Tại Xứ sở Kangaroo, mỗi môn học sẽ kéo dài khoảng hai hay 3 tiếng mỗi tuần và mỗi ngày bạn sẽ học 01 hoặc 2 môn. Bởi vậy mà việc ăn sáng và ăn trưa của bạn sẽ tùy vào thời khóa biểu mà diễn ra trước hoặc sau giờ lên lớp hay xen vào giữa 02 giờ học. Với những ai theo học các chương trình sau đại học (post graduate) như Master, Ph.D… mà lại có môn phải học buổi tối thì đương nhiên bữa ăn tối cũng phải tự điều chỉnh sao cho phù hợp.

>>> Hãy liên hệ theo số điện thoại 08.3848 4879 – 08.3838 2080 để được tư vấn về Bạn có biết các vấn đề về ăn uống khi du học Úc? Hoặc nhấn vào link sau để xem clip chia sẻ của các học sinh đã đậu visa du học các nước tại Tân Đại Dương, bạn nhé: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL14C072BCD5C0355D

*Bài xem thêm: Những điều cần biết về chuyện ăn uống khi du học Úc
*
Nếu các bạn muốn tìm hiểu thêm Bạn có biết các vấn đề về ăn uống khi du học Úc? cũng như bất kì thắc mắc về quy trình thủ tục hồ sơ xin visa du học, thì đừng ngần ngại mà hãy liên lạc ngay với chúng tôi, công ty tư vấn du học Tân Đại Dương theo địa chỉ bên dưới nhé:

CÔNG TY DU HỌC HÀNG ĐẦU Ở TẠI VN: TÂN ĐẠI DƯƠNG

Ngay Thành phố.Hồ Chí Minh

Địa chỉ công ty tư vấn du học – Chi Nhánh Quận.1: Mặt tiền 148/1 Trần Quang Khải, Phường.Tân Định, Q.01 (gần chợ và nhà thờ Tân Định):

Điện thoại: 08.3848 4879 – 01677.387.138.

Địa chỉ công ty tư vấn du học – Chi nhánh Quận.5: 902 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.7, Q.5 (kế Đống Đa Cinema):

T: 08.3838 2080 – 01665 157 271.

Ở Nha Trang

CN Nha Trang: Số 07 Mê Linh, Phường. Phước Tiến, Tp Nha Trang, Tỉnh Khánh Hòa

T: 058.3514036 – 097 860 4433 – 0936.483.620 (Văn phòng Nha Trang).

Website: tandaiduong.edu.vn – tddvn.com – duhocuc.info

LƯU Ý: TÂN ĐẠI DƯƠNG CHỈ CÓ 2 CHI NHÁNH NGAY TẠI THÀNH PHỐ HCM VÀ 1 CHI NHÁNH Ở NHA TRANG – KHÔNG CÓ CHI NHÁNH NÀO TẠI HN

----------

